# square blocks



## HesterPrynne

¡Hola!
Dudo con _square blocks_. ¿Significa _manzanas_, en el sentido urbanístico de la palabra?
Este es el contexto (hablan del gueto judío de Varsovia):
_...that edict confined 400,000 people to only 5 percent of the city, about fifteen to twenty *square blocks*, an area about the size of Central Park,.._
¡Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## La Bella Otero

Sí, son manzanas.


----------



## HesterPrynne

¡Muchas gracias de nuevo, Bella Otero!
Si me sigues ayudando así de bien, podré irme pronto a la cama


----------



## La Bella Otero

Jaja, si es que estoy enganchada al forum, aunque no creas, se me va cayendo el ojo a mí también.


----------



## cirrus

Square blocks es poco usual. Me parece que son más de manzanas sin más - se trata del área de veinte cuadras por veinte cuadras o sea cuadras cuadradas.


----------



## HesterPrynne

Guau, muchas gracias, cirrus... Voy a pensarme como expresar eso... ¡Gracias de verdad!


----------



## cirrus

Te sirve 20 cuadras por 20 cuadras?  Es interesante que las acepciones propuestas por el DRAE no incluyen cuadra en el sentido de manzana. Sin embargo, por lo menos en Colombia, es la palabra normal para block y sé por experiencia personal que allí la palabra manzana provoca risitas.


----------



## HesterPrynne

Sí, en varias partes de Latinoamérica se utiliza _cuadra_ en lugar de _manzana_, pero en España no se dice. De todas formas, creo que para simplificar voy a poner _manzana_, porque mirando un mapa del gueto de Varsovia, veo que es a lo que se refiere.
¡Gracias, cirrus!


----------



## cirrus

HesterPrynne said:


> Sí, en varias partes de Latinoamérica se utiliza _cuadra_ en lugar de _manzana_, pero en España no se dice. De todas formas, creo que para simplificar voy a poner _manzana_, porque mirando un mapa del gueto de Varsovia, veo que es a lo que se refiere.
> ¡Gracias, cirrus!


En realidad tiene poco sentido referir a las cuadras una ciudad europea porque la mayoría abrumadara de ellas no las tienen porque no se rigen por este modelo.  Se ve semejantes referencias  bastante en  textos  estadounidenses y hay una manía para comparar áreas con estados.


----------



## Moritzchen

HesterPrynne said:


> Sí, en varias partes de Latinoamérica se utiliza _cuadra_ en lugar de _manzana_, ...


Como adónde?


----------



## HesterPrynne

Moritzchen said:


> Como adónde?


cirrus ha mencionado Colombia, y yo desde luego siempre se lo oigo decir  una amiga argentina. No sé si en otros lugares también, si por aquí hay alguien de América central o del sur que lo sepa...


----------



## Filis Cañí

_20 square blocks_ son 400 manzanas, y en toda América se usa la palabra cuadra en vez de manzana.


----------



## HesterPrynne

¡Muchas gracias otra vez, Filis Cañí!


----------



## alexacohen

cirrus said:


> Square blocks es poco usual. Me parece que son más de manzanas sin más - se trata del área de veinte cuadras por veinte cuadras o sea cuadras cuadradas.


 
Estoy de acuerdo en que "square blocks" es poco usual, pero "cuadras cuadradas" o "manzanas cuadradas" sería aún menos usual en español. 
El ghetto de Varsovia no se delimitó por manzanas, sino por calles.


> Originally posted by *Filis Cañí*
> _20 square blocks_ son 400 manzanas


¿_Cuatrocientas manzanas_? ¿Un 2,4 por ciento de la ciudad de Varsovia?


----------



## cirrus

alexacohen said:


> El ghetto de Varsovia no se delimitó por manzanas, sino por calles.


De acuerdo - como ves en mi mensaje # 9


----------



## HesterPrynne

alexacohen said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que "square blocks" es poco usual, pero "cuadras cuadradas" o "manzanas cuadradas" sería aún menos usual en español.
> El ghetto de Varsovia no se delimitó por manzanas, sino por calles.
> 
> ¿_Cuatrocientas manzanas_? ¿Un 2,4 por ciento de la ciudad de Varsovia?


Según el documento histórico que estoy traduciendo, acerca del gueto de Varsovia, copio textualmente, _...the edict confined 400,000 people to only 5 percent of the city, about fifteen to twenty square blocks, an area about the size of central Park..._
(Perdón, me he dado cuenta de que este es el párrafo que ya había copiado arriba)
Pero vamos, creo que sí que son de trescientas a cuatrocientas manzanas.
No importa que en un principio el gueto no se delimitase por manzanas sino por calles, el caso es que la autora ahora lo describe por manzanas. Cirrus, yo creo que en Europa sí que hablamos de manzanas, al menos en mi ciudad (Madrid) sí que se hace.
¡Gracias!


----------



## romarsan

Creo que, si el libro es para público de España, la mejor opción es "manzanas" o sencillamente "bloques".
Es muy acertada tu apreciación, expuesta en tu post 8, de que, mirando en el mapa la delimitación del ghetto de Varsovia, queda meridianamente claro a qué se refiere con "square blocks"
Saludos


----------



## HesterPrynne

¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Vampiro

Filis Cañi said:
			
		

> _20 square blocks son 400 manzanas, y en toda América se usa la palabra cuadra en vez de manzana._


No en Chile, tampoco en Argentina.
Lo cierto es que aunque algunos diccionarios, o la Wikipedia, hagan referencia a que se trata de una medida de longitud o de área (?), lo cual me resulta insólito, porque si es una cosa no puede ser la otra, en esta parte del mundo una cuadra es una medida de longitud, y equivale aproximadamente a 100 metros que es la distancia que separa dos calles.
Y manzana sí se usa en Chile, también en Argentina y otros países que conozco, es el área delimitada por cuatro calles, o sea aproximadamente 10000 metros cuadrados.
En ambos casos digo "aproximadamente" porque los trazados de las calles no son exactos en ninguna ciudad del mundo, y el uso es el que indica que una cuadra es la distancia entre dos calles, independiente de que las separen 100, 110, ó 90 metros.
Saludos.
_


----------



## alacant

Hello,

Maybe it would be more accurate to use the measurements of Central Park, which according to my Auntie Wiki are:

843 acres (3.4 km²) (1.32 mi²)

Because obviously a block is not a measurement, for example where I work, on the coast of Spain,  you can go 3 blocks down the road, and you haven´t even gone a hundred metres, so, as Vampiro says, blocks, cuadras and manzanas are exceedingly approximate. 

Saludos, Alacant


----------



## Moritzchen

En Latinoamérica la cuadra es una medida de longitud y la manzana de superficie.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Vampiro said:


> No en Chile, tampoco en Argentina.
> Lo cierto es que aunque algunos diccionarios, o la Wikipedia, hagan referencia a que se trata de una medida de longitud o de área (?), lo cual me resulta insólito, porque si es una cosa no puede ser la otra, en esta parte del mundo una cuadra es una medida de longitud, y equivale aproximadamente a 100 metros que es la distancia que separa dos calles.
> Y manzana sí se usa en Chile, también en Argentina y otros países que conozco, es el área delimitada por cuatro calles, o sea aproximadamente 10000 metros cuadrados.
> En ambos casos digo "aproximadamente" porque los trazados de las calles no son exactos en ninguna ciudad del mundo, y el uso es el que indica que una cuadra es la distancia entre dos calles, independiente de que las separen 100, 110, ó 90 metros.
> Saludos.
> _


 
¿Cómo llaman ustedes al espacio de viviendas, sea del área que sea, delimitado por cuatro calles; cuadra o manzana?


----------



## Tezzaluna

Moritzchen said:


> En Latinoamérica la cuadra es una medida de longitud y la manzana de superficie.


 
Son *manzanas*.

And I agree with Moritzchen.

...a tres cuadras de aquí (distancia, medida de longitud).
...dar la vuelta a la manzana (superficie).

In your context:  _aproximadamente_ de 15 a 20 manzanas.

Tezza


----------



## MHCKA

HesterPrynne ya habrá ido a dormir o estará aburrida por las discusiones colaterales... pero solo por aclarar el punto del uso en América Latina:

*Cuadra* es muy usual en México, en lenguaje coloquial, y en efecto es la distancia entre calles, no es una unidad reconocida de longitud y mi alma de ingeniero se resiste, pero vamos a asumir que cumple esa función. La traducción más corriente que he visto de cuadra es *block*, diferente a calle que es street.

*Square block*, literalmente traducido sería: cuadra cuadrada pero, atendiendo a la suposición de que cuadra sea una unidad de longitud, entonces square block sería el área -específicamente las casas- del "cuadro" que se forma por una calle de ancho y una de largo, luego entonces, el concepto más cercano en México es el de *manzana*, que se refiere al grupo de casas que queda contenida en un bloque delimitado por calles. 

Incluso en concentraciones habitacionales muy grandes (en la ciudad de México hemos sido muy buenos para eso) se habla de supermanzanas, que son bloques de unas cuatro manzanas. 

Saludos.


----------



## HesterPrynne

MHCKA said:


> HesterPrynne ya habrá ido a dormir


¡Ojalá fuera cierto! Pero me temo que hoy me espera una larga noche...
Gracias a todos. La verdad es que a efectos de mi traducción, he puesto _manzanas_.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Vampiro

Filis Cañi said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo llaman ustedes al espacio de viviendas, sea del área que sea, delimitado por cuatro calles; cuadra o manzana?





			
				Vampiro said:
			
		

> Y manzana sí se usa en Chile, también en Argentina y otros países que conozco, es el área delimitada por cuatro calles, o sea aproximadamente 10000 metros cuadrados.


Saludos.


----------



## Fernita

Filis Cañí said:


> ¿Cómo llaman ustedes al espacio de viviendas, sea del área que sea, delimitado por cuatro calles; cuadra o manzana?


Hola Vampiro: estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Moritzchen, Tezzaluna y ....

Al área delimitada por cuatro cuadras la llamamos *manzana: 100 m x 100 m aproximadamente,* como ya dijiste antes. Y como han dicho otros foreros.

Por favor, no confundir *cuadra con manzana.*


----------



## Filis Cañí

Gracias por las respuestas, Vampiro y Fernita. En España no hacemos distinción entre la longitud y el área (si algo está a dos cuadras, decimos que está a dos manzanas), de ahí mi confusión.


----------



## The Lol

_Square blocks_ es como decir_ square meters, _es decir, no es una cuadra "lineal" (de una esquina a otra), porque a veces se puede decir "_it's two blocks away_".


----------



## The Lol

Fernita said:


> Hola Vampiro: estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Moritzchen, Tezzaluna y ....
> 
> Al área delimitada por cuatro cuadras la llamamos *manzana: 100 m x 100 m aproximadamente,* como ya dijiste antes. Y como han dicho otros foreros.
> 
> Por favor, no confundir *cuadra con manzana.*



Aquí es exactamente lo mismo, "darle la vuelta a la manzana" = "darle la vuelta a la cuadra".


----------



## MHCKA

La cuadra de ninguna manera es una unidad de longitud en este contexto, es un término para referirse a la distancia que se encuentra entre dos vialidades, entre dos calles. Para más referencia la octava acepción del DRAE: 

*8. *f. Espacio de una calle comprendido entre dos esquinas; lado de una manzana.

Al menos en la Ciudad de México y en la zona centro y golfo no he escuchado que alguien le "de la vuelta a la cuadra" refiriéndose a "darle la vuelta a la manzana". No es lo mismo. No sé si en otra región sea equivalente.


----------



## cirrus

It's a bit pointless banging on about the size of a block in that the idea conveyed by the original quote is just to give a rough idea of the size for American readers.


----------



## Juan Alek

Hola, creo que hay un error en el texto original, el "*square block*" es un "*cubo, bloque de forma cúbica*", no es medida de superficie.

*square block* - a block in the (approximate) shape of a cube
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/square+block
http://www.wordwebonline.com/en/SQUAREBLOCK

*block *
–noun 
1. a solid mass of wood, stone, etc., usually with one or more flat or approximately flat faces. 
17. a small section of a city, town, etc., enclosed by neighboring and intersecting streets: She lives on my block. (*manzana*)
18. the length of one side of such a section: We walked two blocks over. (_*cuadra*, así le decimos aquí, como está en el DRAE_)
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/block


----------



## claaariii

¡Hola!

Viejísimo este post, pero lo encontré buscando como traducir "manzana" refiriéndose a una plantación de maíz. Coincido con alacant -- lo más fácil acá sería comparar al tamaño de Central Park:

Si Central Park mide 3.4 km², sería más o menos un área de 17 cuadras por 20 cuadras: o sea, 340 manzanas.

Y a la vez creo que Juan Alek tiene razón en que hay un error al utilizar "square blocks" en el original. Igual sigo sin saber cómo traducir "manzana" al inglés en este caso, pero en mi caso están hablando de una plantación de una sola manzana, así que creo que usaré simplemente "block"...


----------



## Mister Draken

claaariii said:


> una plantación de una sola manzana, ...



Es una plantación no demasiado productiva, no dara mucha cidra ni mucha compota.


----------



## claaariii

Mister Draken said:


> Es una plantación no demasiado productiva, no dara mucha cidra ni mucha compota.



😄 Pensé lo mismo, en una fruta solita. Pero en el contexto (hablando de un campo donde se perdió la cosecha entera del año), si digo "we lost a block of corn", ¿se entiende que es una manzana (100 metros por 100 metros) de maíz, no?


----------



## Mister Draken

No sé decirte si "block of corn" es idiomático. En principio no me lo parece. Creo que hay que "decir más". "We lost the corn yield of a plantation area of xxx square metres". O algo así.


----------



## iribela

claaariii said:


> si digo "we lost a block of corn", ¿se entiende que es una manzana (100 metros por 100 metros) de maíz, no?


El "block" que se menciona en este hilo (hablando de calles, distancias y áreas de una ciudad) y un _block of corn_ no son la misma cosa. Según leo, ni siquiera hay una medida específica para un _block of corn_. Es más bien un método para lograr una mejor cosecha por la distribución de las plantas. Un par de ejemplos:

_...open-pollinated corn should be planted in blocks at least 5-6 rows wide, whereas hybrid corn should be planted in blocks at least 4 rows wide.

When growing our corn, we plants in 6 x 6 blocks.  There are 6 rows that are each 10 to 15 feet long, and they are 6 rows wide._


----------



## OtroLencho

claaariii said:


> pero en mi caso están hablando de una plantación de una sola manzana, así que creo que usaré simplemente "block"...



En EEUU no cuadra "block" con sembradíos de maíz con ese sentido, a menos que quizá fuera sembrado dentro de la misma ciuldad.  En una plantación normal (del campo) se diría "This year we lost 13 *acres* of corn due to insects."


----------



## franzjekill

Entiendo que la cita de Iribela se refiere a quien planta maíz en el jardín de su casa o chacra para un consumo doméstico, de la familia o de algunos animales que tengan, y no a plantaciones agropecuarias de maíz. Para que no haya problemas de falta de polinización, recomiendan que los canteros de maíz tengan al menos cinco o seis filas de plantas de ancho. Lógicamente, una plantación de maíz agropecuario no se planta en canteros, se plantan hectáreas y hectáreas continuas.


----------



## iribela

franzjekill said:


> Entiendo que la cita de Iribela se refiere a quien planta maíz en el jardín de su casa o chacra para un consumo doméstico, de la familia o de algunos animales que tengan, y no a plantaciones....


Así es, fue en esos contextos donde encontré menciones de "blocks of corn". Y aunque da la impresión de que el caso de claaariii es algo similar, hace referencia a "la cosecha entera de un campo". Como siempre, con más contexto quedaría más claro.


----------

